# LODD  - Princeton NJ



## medicsb (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.trentonian.com/articles/...4e5bb7d32f90c939992145.txt?viewmode=fullstory

PRINCETON TWP. -- Michael Kenwood, a 39-year-old rescue worker with the Princeton First Aid and Rescue Squad, has died after suffering injuries during a water rescue attempt on Sunday during Hurricane Irene.

Later in the day on Sunday, Gov. Chris Christie had incorrectly reported that a Princeton firefighter had died. Kenwood was an EMT, and at that point, he was still clinging to life in a local hospital.

Kenwood was reportedly injured during a water rescue in the township and he was initially listed in critical condition before news of his death was announced this morning.


----------



## WoodyPN (Aug 29, 2011)

This is what we were sent about this LODD.

 "Rescue Tech LODD"


> The Princeton First Aid and Rescue squad member who was swept away in swift moving flood waters while attempting to search a submerged car during Hurricane Irene has died from his injuries, police said this morning.
> 
> Michael Kenwood, 39, had been hospitalized since he was pulled from the water early Sunday with undisclosed injuries. Kenwood, a member of the squad's swift water rescue team, was dispatched to the area of Rosedale Road near Johnson Park at 4 a.m. Sunday to investigate a submerged car, according to Greg Paulson, deputy director of the squad. It was feared someone was trapped in the car, but it was later determined to be empty.
> 
> Kenwood was tied to another man and entered the water, but they quickly realized the current was too strong and attempted to turn back when one of the men fell, Paulson said. The two men were tied to a line being tended by other rescue squad members on the shore, but they came free from the line, Paulson. Kenwood was swept away and later pulled from the water by a first aid backup team, Paulson said.



And this is the company's website: http://www.pfars.org/


----------



## medicsb (Aug 29, 2011)

blwoods0 said:


> This is what we were sent about this LODD.
> 
> "Rescue Tech LODD"
> And this is the company's website: http://www.pfars.org/



I'm not sure what the point of your post was... He was an EMT who volunteered for the cited organization whose main function is BLS 911 ambulance transport.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 29, 2011)

"Rescue Tech LODD" was probably the e-mail subject line. I don't think it was meant to imply that he was not an EMT/Firefighter.


----------



## WoodyPN (Aug 29, 2011)

medicsb said:


> I'm not sure what the point of your post was... He was an EMT who volunteered for the cited organization whose main function is BLS 911 ambulance transport.
> 
> May he rest in peace.



And I'm not sure what the point of your post was? Never once did I say he wasn't an EMT. Specifically, the email was forwarded to the company mainly because our company operates similarily to theirs: BLS/ALS 911, and Rescue Squad. Seeing as the deceased was clearly involved in functions above the EMT-B level(how many EMT-Bs do you see doing Swift Water? With just an EMT-B, no extra training?), I would therefore refer to the individual as a Rescue Tech, seeing as that was the capacity he was operating in. Also, my post expanded on your original summary, so I don't see what your problem is with my post?



Aidey said:


> "Rescue Tech LODD" was probably the e-mail subject line. I don't think it was meant to imply that he was not an EMT/Firefighter.



Exactly.


----------



## Bullets (Sep 3, 2011)

WoodyPN said:
			
		

> Seeing as the deceased was clearly involved in functions above the EMT-B level(how many EMT-Bs do you see doing Swift Water? With just an EMT-B, no extra training?),



pretty much the entire state of NJ. Medics in NJ dont do anything other then ALS calls. all specialized rescue is handled by EMT-B or in some cases FD.

My squad operates a rescue/recovery dive team and they are EMT-Bs, most extrication is operated by EMS, and most swift/ice rescue is operated by BLS squads


----------

